# Why a ship is called she?



## Dixie!

Hola mariners,

Estic traduïnt un text i m'he encallat en un parell de paraules que no he trobat al diccionari. És un text humorístic on es compara un vaixell amb una dona. Juga molt amb les paraules tècniques i els dobles sentits. El text és el següent:

*A ship is called she because there is always a great deal of bustle around her; there is usually a gang of men. She has a waist and stays; it takes a lot of paint to keep her looking good. It's not the initial expense that breaks you, it is the upkeep. She can be all decked out. It takes an experienced man to handle her correctly; and without a man at the helm, she is absolutely uncontrollable. She shows her topsides, hides her bottom and when coming into port, always heads for the buoys.

*L'intent de traducció que tinc és el següent (no rieu) : 

A un vaixell se li diu "ella" perquè sempre hi ha molta bullícia al seu voltant, hi sol haver una colla d'homes a prop. Té cintura i la manté; fa falta molta pintura perquè es vegi bonic. El que et desespera no és la despesa inicial sinó el manteniment, pot estar tota empolainada [decked out --> deck és la coberta]. Es necessita un home amb experiència per portar-lo correctament, i, sense un home al timó, és absolutament incontrolable. Mostra els seus __________________ [topside = la part superior de la coberta], amaga el cul i quan arriba a port sempre va en busca dels nois [buoys = boies, juga amb la semblança de boys / buoys].

Estic desentrenada en el camp de la traducció però si podeu compartir els vostres suggeriments us ho agrairé. Moltes mercès


----------



## xarruc

sinó ____________________ 
sinó el manteniment (és *up*keep no *un*keep)
 
Amb els jocs de paraules entre pechera, escot  i la coberta,  i entre buoys i boys, no puc ajudar.


----------



## Dixie!

xarruc said:


> sinó ____________________
> sinó el manteniment (és *up*keep no *un*keep)
> 
> Amb els jocs de paraules entre pechera, escot  i la coberta,  i entre buoys i boys, no puc ajudar.



Sí, ho he corregit abans de veure el teu missatge, gràcies Xarruc


----------



## Dixie!

Podriem dir "mostra els seus encants" (she shows her topsides)?

O bé "treu pit, amaga el cul i en arribar a port va a pels nois"


----------



## News

Hola, Dixie, 

podries provar amb "ensenya la davantera", per seguir una mica més el joc de paraules...

i també, per fer una mica més de joc "en arribar a port va a tota vela cap als mariners"

No sé, potser és massa directe...


----------



## Dixie!

Em sembla correcte, gràcies News


----------



## DeBarcelona

Dixie! said:


> Podriem dir "mostra els seus encants" (she shows her topsides)?
> 
> O bé "treu pit, amaga el cul i en arribar a port va a pels nois"


 
"va a pels nois" ha de ser "va pels nois". O això diu el diccionari. A mi, la veritat, "a per" sempre m'ha sonat castellà.


----------



## Dixie!

DeBarcelona said:


> "va a pels nois" ha de ser "va pels nois". O això diu el diccionari. A mi, la veritat, "a per" sempre m'ha sonat castellà.



Et prometo que quan ho vaig escriure no estava gaire segura i vaig pensar "si ho veu ell, em corregirà segur"  Gràcies!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Heheheheh. Després vaig pensar: quan era petit, quan voliem dir que ens voliem lligar algú, sempre deiem "vaig per en tal", i no "vaig a per en tal". Ara bé: no sé si l'exemple serveix perquè no és ben bé el mateix significat per a què ho has fet srvir tu. I podria ser que en castellà es pogués dir "voy por una persona". Però jo dria que no es diu. No ho sé, de fet. Mai no m'he fet amb hispanoparlants.


----------

